# Swagelok vs PTC



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

So, I have searched, I have read but still not sure. 

Now that that is out of the way. I am unsure of if I want to use PTC or Swagelok compression fittings. My questions are this... 

Are swagelok fittings DOT approved? To use them on the DOT line (flexible stuff that comes with the BR kits) do I need to run an insert on inside of the tube. I tried to ask the swagelok people... but a office full of women who didn't know anything (not saying thats what all women are like, just these ones) 

Are the DOT approved fittings as unreliable as they sometimes sound? 

And can a shraeder valve withstand 150 psi? 

The thing is that I always hear that swagelok is great... but haven't seen anything in their literature about dot specs.


----------



## angrymadeJESSE (Feb 2, 2012)

PTC is the best route. I have used compression fittings as a last resort on some builds and wasn't pleased. They def do the job if needed though. Just make a straight cut on the line with PTC's and your golden. 

As for leaks I would say they are about even if the line is installed correctly on either. Now for leaks at the threads same as any other fitting. Just use a good sealant, or teflon tape. 

Jesse


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Tire fill valve - Really rare to see one leak or fail. I have seen them on systems over 200 psi.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Tire fill valve - Really rare to see one leak or fail. I have seen them on systems over 200 psi.


 Sweet. I am getting my tank welded with an extra bung, and gonna pressure test the bung with a shraeder and then run my drain with a shrader (inflation) valve off the end. Just wanted to make sure that they are built for that psi.


----------



## angrymadeJESSE (Feb 2, 2012)

shrader is def good for fill and drain on the tank. I know of a few companies that send them out with there kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Swagelok fittings are great but they're so damn expensive. Tylok makes compression fittings and their prices are more reasonable. The SMC half brass half plastic fittings that come with the AccuAir kit are also great and allow you to do hardlines without purchasing compression fittings. 










:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

And what is the difference between a alkon ptc and a regular ptc?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

Alkon is the brand and they usually have a little brass cylinder in the metal of the PTC side of the fitting. In my experience, they are a lot easier to deal with. Easier to swivel the head once fully tightend, easier to pull the line out of the PTC when needed, and easier/more assuring when you push your air line into them that they are locked in.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Like markfif said, Alkon is the brand of fitting just like Parker. 

Personally, I find the SMC DOT fittings the easiest to use and even easier to remove the airline from when you're disconnecting things. Don' know why, but it's just much easier than any Alkon fitting I've ever used. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The DOT stuff is much better as it has that center guide. All my non DOT stuff is leaking by now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

What arethirtytwo said... you'll want to go with DOT approved fittings as they're more 'leak proof' -- I won't say totally leak proof as that's inevitable :laugh:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

OH HAI. 

be safe and go with the half brass fittings. thats what Andrew told me :thumbup: 

:heart: ORT


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Parker makes a full DOT line they just don't usually stock them in the resellers as they have no need for it.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Swagelok fittings are great but they're so damn expensive. Tylok makes compression fittings and their prices are more reasonable. The SMC half brass half plastic fittings that come with the AccuAir kit are also great and allow you to do hardlines without purchasing compression fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The swagelok brass are actually cheaper than most the PTC's on BR or ORT, that is if you are super duper smooth and can get the bulk price even when ordering a small amount. 

I just want to make sure it's safe to run swagelok in air ride. 

Are swagelok DOT approved?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

You finally get bagged?? Where r the pics on dubsinthebuff?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Not yet, still need to get the line, gauges, tank and fittings. Trust me you'll know when I finally get it done. 

I will probably put a build thread on dubsinthebuff


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Where are you getting your swagelok pieces? Most times, the swagelok stuff is more expensive than any Alkon/Parker/SMC fitting setup.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

I have both...Swagelok for my hardlines and PTC for the plastic lines. My Swageloks are made of stainless and are very very nice and are really designed for hardlines only. Expensive? Yes....Worth it? Without a doubt! I'm not sure they would work with plastic lines since there is no inner sleeve to insert into the tubing to keep it from collapsing once compressed.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Where are you getting your swagelok pieces? Most times, the swagelok stuff is more expensive than any Alkon/Parker/SMC fitting setup.


 I am getting them from Swagelok WNY (the local swagelok distributor) The SS ones are really expensive (11 or so per 3/8ths fitting) but the brass ones are pretty cheap (3.50 per 3/8ths fitting) since I am super smooth and went into the store in my military uniform(not to proud to pimp myself out) they gave me the bulk costs thats usually for a large order. 



Ricersux said:


> I have both...Swagelok for my hardlines and PTC for the plastic lines. My Swageloks are made of stainless and are very very nice and are really designed for hardlines only. Expensive? Yes....Worth it? Without a doubt! I'm not sure they would work with plastic lines since there is no inner sleeve to insert into the tubing to keep it from collapsing once compressed.


 I was thinking that too though about the inner sleeve and collapsing the tube. Gotta see if they carry a inner sleeve.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I just go to the Parker store on Erie ave in tonawanda. I'm redoing my trunk in hardlines with 2 3 gallon accuair tanks. Just waiting on my flare tool and it's rock and roll


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Meh, just decided to go with DOT Alkon PTC's. Maybe one day when I go with a different management I will rock hardlines and Parkers. We still gotta meet up.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I'm down. I'm only doing hardlines to keep me busy. Lol


----------

